# Which one lays more eggs



## niffer1976 (Feb 24, 2013)

Which ones lay more eggs? Bantams or cornish rocks? Load me up with information please?!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Well from what I know I would say bantoms because Cornish rocks r more meat birds


----------



## chucknbob (Oct 16, 2012)

Neither one are very good egg layers, why are you considering these 2 breeds for eggs?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Arnt cornish rocks breed for meat? If so then they are not bred to be good layers. As for bantams it all depends on the breeds. Try checking out some hatchery pages they will give you info on each of the breeds.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Bantams generally lay small eggs and aren't great producers. Cornish rocks will lay, but they aren't usually used for that purpose, as they grow quickly and are primarily used for meat production.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Cornish Rocks are "designed" to eat and grow to 8-10 weeks. Past that they can't keep their bodies alive and so if they aren't harvested, then they have leg issues and heart issues. I have read stories of people buying them with the intention to breed their own meat birds but have the stock just die within 16 weeks. It takes production egg layers about 16 weeks to come to lay.

Maybe stick with a dual purpose breed for eggs and meat, Rocks, Delaware, Buckeyes, Wyandottes.


----------



## niffer1976 (Feb 24, 2013)

chucknbob said:


> Neither one are very good egg layers, why are you considering these 2 breeds for eggs?


Thats what tractor supply carries, but im guessing i need to look elsewhere. Id seen that cornish are more meat so i didnt think those would be a good choice. Thank you!!!


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

The TSC near me gets new chicks about every week. Sometimes there are the same breeds, other weeks its all a different assortment. Keep checking back.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

The TSC near me had a schedule of what was arriving when. Shipment every Thursday and many breeds all spring and Summer. Talk to them as they likely have info for you if you ask. It was a 3 page paper with all the dates and breeds.


----------



## SpoilMyPooch (Mar 31, 2013)

You are looking at dual purpose breeds such as Plymouth Rocks, Rhode Island Reds, Jersey Giants, Marans or Wyandottes. Most of these can cope with living in colder places as well.


----------



## lawton (Apr 5, 2013)

Bantams, Cornish birds are almost all meat no egg a bantam would lay more eggs in my opinion.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

niffer1976 said:


> Thats what tractor supply carries, but im guessing i need to look elsewhere. Id seen that cornish are more meat so i didnt think those would be a good choice. Thank you!!!


Try the "hatcheries" (Ideal, McMurray, Meyer, Mt. Heathy, Cackle, etc.) for your first birds instead of TSC....they buy from hatcheries too but if you go direct you can get the birds you want not what is left over! The hatcheries will ship chicks anywhere in the USA and typically after the first week in April they arrive safe and sound with little or no losses.

If you want EGGS consider Red or Black "sex-links", they are outstanding layers, very economical to raise and after their second laying season you can butcher them for the freezer. As others have stated, Cornish Rocks are MEAT birds not layers!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

a bantam is a size not a breed
there are bantam buff orpingtons
there are also normal buff orpingtons , which are much more common.
so a bantam could be anything even a mutt


----------

